# Tv Sony KV-32V15 imagen intermitente



## emontoya17 (May 2, 2010)

Hola , tengo un tv sony kv-32v15 , cuando enciende no sale imagen hasta despues de 5 minutos , luego sale y se va , intermitente por una hora mas o menos , revise voltajes de CRT y estan normales , hago la prueba con una resistencia de 20k a cada uno de los catodos y tierra , se iluminan verde-rojo-azul , alguna idea por ahi . gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2010)

quizás alguna soldadura floja


----------



## elbrujo (May 2, 2010)

No sale la imagen, describe eso. Esta negro? blanco? cuando sale, como sale? en forma lenta o rapida?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2010)

quizás el filamento del tubo se apaga por soldadura floja ,falla  muy común


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 2, 2010)

Creo que la pantalla está agotada... típico problema de los Sony Trinitron... cuando diminuye la emisión de electrones de alguno de los cátodos, se dispara una protección que apaga la pantalla.... por esta razón demora tanto en aparecer la imagen.

Reparación de TRCs agotados y otras fallas


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2010)

hammer esa falla munca la vi intermitente


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 2, 2010)

Tengo 2 TVs Sony Trinitron: En uno simplemente no aparece la imagen, y en el otro, la imagen demora en aparecer, y cuando aparece empieza a parpadear... ambos de los 90, y me los regaló un técnico diciendo que no los había reparado porque esa era la falla. Voy a intentar reparar los TRCs de estos (cuando tenga tiempo), y posteo los resultados.


----------



## emontoya17 (May 4, 2010)

bueno .. al encender la pantalla esta totalmente negro ,, el sonido normal , enciende los filamentos, despues de unos 5 min. sale la imagen ...al instante  por  1 seg aprox. luego se pone negro . y asi ocurre cada 40 seg . he resoladado casi todo pero nada a variado .


----------



## ricardo montoya (May 3, 2012)

lo primero que tienes que hacer es conectar una resistencia de 10 megaohms desde tierra a alguno de los catodos y mover el control de screen hasta que encuentres uno donde desparece la intermitencia,luego entrar al menu de servicio y bajar el parametro bcut casi al minimo.


----------



## ivercingo (Jun 20, 2012)

yo tenia el mismo problema de emontoya17 > lo solucione desactivando el circuito IK


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 20, 2012)

con los tres diodos ¡¡¡ 
acá esta bien explicado 
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/IK.htm


----------



## Daniel.more (Jun 20, 2012)

pero mira que sois drasticos,si es muy sencillo lo unico que hay que hacer es parpadear un segundo cada 40 segundos sincronizado con el tv,entonces la falla desaparece.....(solo apuntar que yo soy mas partidario de revisar los componentes del propio circuito ik y la parte de los colores mas que puentearlo..)


----------



## netvista (Jun 28, 2012)

jajajaja daniel te pasaste!!! emontoya17 fijate esta pagian que dijo el rey ahi creo que tenes la solución.

Saludos!


----------



## tedtovar (Jul 25, 2014)

yo tengo esa falla tambien. pero cuando pongo video para ver pelicula en la tv, no parpadea, mi pregunta es: esa falla que tiene el amigo, es independiente del video de la tv, o tienen una vinculacion? o puede q sea la sintonizadora dnd se conecta la antena? espero q me pueda ayudar... grax y slaudos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola, lo que manifiestas pueden ser debido a varios problemas. Por ejem. Problemas de fuente, exceso de alta tensión MAT provocando arcos en la sección de  FOCUS, en el peor de los casos el TRC está dañado, etc. 
Pregunto, en el modo A/V has probado con señal?


----------



## tedtovar (Jul 25, 2014)

no mi hermano... solo  modo video.. mas nada....que me recomendarias?

un conocido me dijo esto: revisa que esten correctas las tensiones del sintonizador al momento de la falla (que no varien)tambien podria ser un problema de la bobina AFT o VCO


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 25, 2014)

Hola, sube un video, de lo contrario se especula.


----------



## tedtovar (Jul 27, 2014)

mis amigos, este es el problema q presenta mi tv. aqui les tengo un video.. el pasa como 5 min con el led intermitente luego. pasa lo q esta aki en el video... y tiene su audio normal, solo es video...a medida de q pase el tiempo deja de parpardear menos, pero siempre mantiene ese pestañeo.espero q me puedan acesorar... grax (este es un video grabado, depsues de q el led rojo deja de parpadear)


----------



## kevinyo88 (Ago 14, 2014)

yo tengo uno igual, y le di unos golpecitos altubo de rayoscatodicosy le baje el scrreem y dejo deparpadear asi,en elcaso mio ahy que reactivar la panttalla no se que sea en tu caso


----------

